# Low engine compression - only 80K miles on the engine



## suleozev (Oct 25, 2005)

I have a '92 Maxima, which is well maintained and little used (80K miles on the original engine). A few days ago the engine check light came on when I stopped at a store on my way and the car started shaking. It went away after a while. I took it to someone with a computer. The guy tells me that I have low compression in cylinders 2 and 4 (79 and 89 - he provided no units) and I need to *replace my engine!! *. Another symptom is that I can drive to and from work OK (did that twice since), but when I stop somewhere on the road (a grocery store for example) and return to the car while it is still hot and start it, then the ligth comes on and the car starts shaking. If anyone has an idea about what might be wrong with my engine and what options I have, I'd appreciate the input. I like this car and was hoping to keep it for quite a while longer.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

step 1. take it to a different mechanic. 
these engines should last 200k miles easily with just basic maintenance.


----------

